# Godzilla vs Monke.



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

You ready for Godzilla vs Monke coming out this year?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 13, 2021)

Atheists be like

Sciencezilla vs Grandad


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Feb 17, 2021)

I've been waiting 24 years for this, so yeah. I've been ready for a very long time.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 18, 2021)

MrSpookyBoots said:


> I've been waiting 24 years for this, so yeah. I've been ready for a very long time.



They're clearly going to buff Kong.


----------



## Faustus (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 19, 2021)

And Mechagodzilla!


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 15, 2021)

I just wanna see Mothra again

It will be hard to top King of the Monsters


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

didn't king kong kill godzilla in the first movie?


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Apr 14, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> didn't king kong kill godzilla in the first movie?


The 1960's films had a loose continuity and Godzilla would reappear in Godzilla vs. Mothra, but Godzilla was never killed. Most have only seen the American cut. In the original Japanese dub, Godzilla's roar can be heard at the end of the movie, signifying that he is alive and well.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jun 30, 2021)

Zehlua said:


> I just wanna see Mothra again
> 
> It will be hard to top King of the Monsters


Yes! The more mothra the better!


----------

